# Is your dog Male or Female? [POLL]



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i dont see a poll?? nevermind it's there now 

but he's male.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Haha, you beat me to it... I was planning on doing it too.
Go ahead, create a poll... I'll be probably first one to vote


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

ah, maybe not, missmarstar is already waiting too


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly is a male and he is my first boy dog. My previous two were female as were both dogs I had growing up as a kid.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

We have two female dogs, Kia and Lila


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Hmmmmmmmmmm. Interpreting poll results.......*

I voted but now I'm completely confused.

The percentages show 83% and 50%????????????

How will that make a meaningful poll?

I'm not nitpicking--I'm just verrrrrrrrry confused.:cookoo:

SJ (aka, 'confused in SW PA')


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I have one of each


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Abbydabbydo said:


> I have one of each


Then vote for both, it's a multiple choice poll


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

one of each....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have 2 male goldens. I have one american eskimo female but didnt list her since she was not a golden.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

3 female spayed goldens and 1 mixed female golden also spayed


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

AtticusJordie said:


> I voted but now I'm completely confused.
> 
> The percentages show 83% and 50%????????????
> 
> ...


 
it's because some people voted for both male and female because they have both. so even tho only 17 people have voted, there are 22 answers total so far. its confusing kind of, but it will still show the results.. basically it just means that 58% of people here have a male dog, and 70% have a female dog, but some are the same people. get it?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have one female and two males. Until Jasper, I had never had a male dog! I had only fostered them. Now I think they are pretty darn incredible, and funny.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

fostermom said:


> I have one female and two males. Until Jasper, I had never had a male dog! I had only fostered them. Now I think they are pretty darn incredible, and funny.


Funny and silly!


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

I think I did something wrong, instead of voting for both the first time, I just did female thinking I could go back and do it again. anyways, I have two, one male, one female!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Four boys and six girls.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Four boys and six girls.


Exactly the count in my husband's family, believe it or not. <I mean human>


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Wow! Ten kids????????*



vrocco1 said:


> Four boys and six girls.



You are sooooooooooooooooooooo lucky.:

Ten Golden kids? I'd be in 7th heaven...........:heartbeat

SJ


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> it's because some people voted for both male and female because they have both. so even tho only 17 people have voted, there are 22 answers total so far. its confusing kind of, but it will still show the results.. basically it just means that 58% of people here have a male dog, and 70% have a female dog, but some are the same people. get it?



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. I guess so. I'm a little slow today.:cookoo:

Thanks for 'splainin!

SJ


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

2 boys, 1 girl


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Both here, though my own two are both boys


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I have never owned or grew up with a female dog. For whatever reason they have always been male except a dog my father acquired just as I was leaving the home. So obviously Lucky is male.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Funny and silly!


Totally! I laugh every day because of them.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Both girls here.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Both of mine are female.


----------

